# 30 weeks cycle, PCT help



## truffel (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

need some help with my upcoming PCT, starting somewhere end of December. I am familiar with the standard PCT's for basic cycles, but I'm not too sure what and especially for how long to use on this long cycle. I have been blasting, then a long cruise(whilst cutting), and ending with a blast of short esters.
Ive been on the HCG, since the start though, should defo help the recovery.
My cycle: 
Week 1-30: 1000 mg HCG (divided in twice a week)
Week 1-12: 500 mg Test E
Week 4-13: 400 mg Mast E

Week 14-26:250 mg Test E
Week 27-30: 100 mg Test P (EOD)
Week 27-30: 100 mg Mast P (EOD)

I've done research and read the forums, but it seems there are a lot of different ideas about PCT protocols.
I was thinking something like:
Arofixen 40 mg for somewhere from 7 to 10 weeks? 
Clomid 100 mg for 2 weeks and then 50 mg together with the arofixen?

Want to use the arofixen, since I already got it + It worked fine in my last PCT.

Cheers!

Truffel


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 8, 2014)

start cruising again bud


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 8, 2014)

add and extra week or two of clomid at 25... dont change diet and dont stop lifting expect to be stagnant for a while growing slightly weaker


----------



## truffel (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks man! Well haha, definitely going off, not going to change my mind about that. But like 2 weeks 100 mg clomid and 2 more weeks after that clomid on a low 25 ?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey bro.

check out this PCT calculator to give you a closer idea of what you'll require time wise. 

It's a helluva long cycle buddy. How many you been on before??!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

Can see you're new to the board but guessing you have serious experience behind you considering the bangs going off in that cycle you posted


----------



## truffel (Nov 9, 2014)

Which PCT calculator are you referring to? Gonna check that out, thanks!
I have some experience yes, must say this cycle isn't that banging, compared to what most people use here!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to post the link. D'oh!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

http://pct.befit4free.net/

sorry bro. There you go.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

truffel said:


> Which PCT calculator are you referring to? Gonna check that out, thanks!
> I have some experience yes, must say this cycle isn't that banging, compared to what most people use here!



Yeah that's true man, lol!

But it's got a helluva lot of duration! Longest cycle so far was 15 weeks before pct.


----------



## truffel (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey, didn't see your new posts, thanks man!


----------

